# lil help with a rub



## trotline (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, so I am gettin married this September and my fiance has come up with the great idea of using my rub that I normally make for the pork tenderloin that we plan to serve. She wants to advertise this as being my rub and set up a little booth with pictures of us barbecuing on my WSM (I know but when she gets a wedding idea in her head she runs with it. I really have no say so in this) So now I am nervous because Im a noob and my rub is ok for me but really is probably not that great for an experienced cook. So I thought I would post it here and some of you experts could chime in with an idea to make this better. I use:

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup cinnamon (I really like cinnamon)
2 tbsp garlic salt
2 tbsp crushed red pepper
2 tbsp chili powder

I use this on ribs and butts which is what I smoke most of the time. I am always experimenting and trying to come up with a really great rub of my own. I guess now she forced me to speed up the process if I am to serve it to 150 people :). I always get great advice here and would love to hear anyone's opinion as to what i should increase, decrease, or what else would make a good compliment to this. Thanks!!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 17, 2010)

i don't see any onion granules............try a couple of Tbsp.


----------



## trotline (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks chef....noted and on the to try list.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, a wee bit of the onion might be appropriate.

Congrats on your forthcoming wedding by the way.  You obviously don't know that the wife is always right, no matter what.  If she likes the rub, count yourself lucky and go with it.  If she's willing to be associated with it (as in you two sharing a picture by your smoker), what's the problem?  Sounds like you've got it made.


----------



## trotline (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Dave..Yeah, she is pretty accepting of my smoking habit. Although I do get the "You're spending too much money on meat and charcoal" speech now and then. She enjoys q almost as much as I do.


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like a pretty cool future wife to me!


----------



## eman (Jan 18, 2010)

If ya like cinnamon , Try this.
 Instead of 1/4 c . cinnamon use 1/8 cup apple pie spice.
 Or maybe 1/4 cup. 
Apple pie spice is cinn. / nutmeg and all spice.
 This spice is one of the secret ingrediants in my chilli recipe.


----------



## trotline (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for the idea eman.....I will definitely try that. I have been injecting with spiced cider instead of apple juice recently so that sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## ellymae (Jan 18, 2010)

Am I understanding this right - you are cooking for your own wedding? 
Your rub looks interesting - I may try it if you don't mind.


----------



## trotline (Jan 18, 2010)

No, we are having it catered but she wants them to use my rub for the tenderloin. I do not mind at all if anyone wants to use my rub. Most of the methods I use were learned from this site. I would just be happy to know that I contributed something of my own!


----------



## trotline (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's see if I can figure out how to post a pic of us in this thread.

[/IMG]


----------



## chefrob (Jan 18, 2010)

how's this.......


----------



## trotline (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks chef...I'll figure out this computer thing one of these days


----------



## ellymae (Jan 18, 2010)

WHEW!! Glad to hear it - you are going to be busy enough that day withoug worrying about cooking too. 
Congrats on the pending nuptuals - I've got 22+ years under my belt - best 22 years of my life. 
Oh - and like NWDave said - she is always right - it just makes life easier.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 18, 2010)

Mrs Scar and I will be celebrating 25 next month. I tell folks that she was happy at least one of them but not all in the same year - congrats on the upcoming marriage - 
My advice is she will always be right ------ when you hear her LOL


----------

